# После тотального удаления эпендимомы конского хвоста на уровне L3-L2 позвонка



## Anton90 (24 Май 2011)

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Антон. Мне 21 год. На данный момент состояние после операции.

Болел с декабря 2010 года. когда появились боли в пояснице, копчике с иррадицией в ягодичную область двух ног. Стоя ощущал как "бьет током" в обе ягодицы.  Старался медленне двигаться, т.к. резкие движения причиняли острые боли в копчике и нижних конечностях.
С января правую ногу отпустило. Почему не знаю. Лежал дома, подхватил грипп. Плюс пил  немисулид (противоспалительное и ревматическое), диклабенак. Врач назначил лечение на дому. Приписал: диклаберн(уколы), неуробекс (табл. витамины B6-B12), нейромидин (табл.). На 5 дней. За 5 дней ничего не изменилось. Дистанция хотьбы составляла не более полукилометра. Ну чтоб добраться до остановки и доехать до больницы.
Но появилась бОльшая острая боль в левой ноге, по задней поверхности, в бедре, в икорной мышце + сводила судорга. И прихватило еще сильнее копчик. Чувство будто "режет ножом" и "бьет током" в копчике. Не мог глубоко дышать, кашлять, чихать, и даже смеяяться.
Пролежал в районной больнице в неврологии 10 дней. Ничего не улучшилось. В любой позе испытывал боли. Но уже как то переместились в копчик. Просто не мог сидеть, стоять, ходить, спать. Обезбаливающие, обезбаливающие... (кетролак, новакаин, димидрол,анальгин)

Потом посоветовали выполнить МРТ (леч.врач). Только через 2 месяца адских болей  я узнал что такое мрт. Ну думаю если знать точно диагноз то лечение будет быстрее и эффективнее.

МРТ. 28-фев-2011 - на улице солнышко.
Выявлена опухоль спинного мозга.

 Через два дня госпитализирован в столицу о тактике дальнейшего лечения. Поставлен в  план на операцию. За день до госпитализации дома потерял сознание. Заключение из первичного МРТ: ... объемное образование в виде опухоли на уровне L1-L3 c четко выраженными границами размерами 71 х 11 х 13 мм...
Госпитализирован  в сознании,  ориентирован, адекватен. Афатических нарушений нет. ЧН - зрачки D=S. РЗС сохранена. Глазодвигательных нарушений нет. Лицо симметричное. Язык по средней линии. СПР-D=S. Легкий нижний парапарез. Менингеальных знаков нет.
Легкие - дыхание везикулярное. Сердце - тоны ритмичные Р-76 в мин. АД-120/80.
Живот мягкий, б/болезненный. Задержка мочеиспускания.

 МРТ от 7-марта-2011:
 В п/канале интрадурально определяется центрально расположенное образование р-рами 14 х 32 х 13 мм. Краниально от вышеописанного образования киста р-ром 42 х 14 мм. После контрастного усиления образование интенсивно накапливает контрастное вещество. Оболочки кисты не накапливают контраст.

Кровь на МРП - отрицательная.
Эрит= 4,7
Нв= 141
Тромб= 176
Л=7,5
э=1
п=7
с=80
Лимф=9
м=3
соэ=10

Биохимия:
Белок=73
моч=11,6
креат=0,12
Билир.=12-4,0
глюк=4,8
АЛТ=31
АСТ=28
Na=139
K=5,0
Хлор=102

Общий анализ мочи: с/ж, кислая, 1015, белка и сахара нет. Л- Эпит- един.

ОПЕРАЦИЯ:
10-марта-2011. Длит. 4 часа. Наркоз общий. Во время операции лежал на операционном столе в позициии лежа на правом боку в форме эмбриона.
Гемиляминэктомия  на уровне L3-L2 слева. Тотальное удаление опухоли.
П/операционный период без особенностей. Рана зажила первичным натяжением.

Гистологическое заключение:
эпендимома конского хвоста.

На 12-й день сняли швы. На 14-й выписался. Нейрохирург и мой леч. врач в одном лице сказал что все нормально у меня, что я уже как бы должен бегать, и чтонадо нагружать левую ногу, так как была легкая дисфункция и потеря чувствитльености левой ноги на 95 %, что он вскрыл всего лишь 2 позвонка, увидел там что нерв проходит свкозь опухоль. пришлось удалять вместе с корешком. Но он сказал что другой нерв возьмет функцию этой ноги если буду ей работать. Спасибо, ему так и случилось. Нога заработала. Рекомендовал месяц не садится и пол года не поднимать тяжести. (может еще что нибудь нельзя было выполнять? например нагинаться?)
При высписки неврологический статус на дооперационном уровне. (что это значит?)

ИПР:
-наблюдение и лечение у невролога по МЖ
-ношение корсета (корсет я не покупал и не носил)
-ограничение физической нагрузки
-консультация онколога для решения вопроса о тактике дальнейшего лечения
-контроль МРТ через 6 месяцев с последующей консультацией нейрохирурга. (Мой врач настоятельно сказал чтобы если не дай бог что найдут - то ехать и найти его, и проконсультироваться у него.)

ВКК от 11.03.11г.  ВН - 28 дней. (что это значит?)
продолжает болеть.

Сейчас. 24 мая 2011 года я хожу в день максимум 5 часов. Но потом начинают гудеть ноги, ягодицы.  Гудеть так как будто недостаток кровообращения или нога "затекла".
 Принимал 2 месяца после операции до сегодняшнего дня   гормоны (уколы), антибиотики(уколы),  Трентал (капельница), Пентоксифилин табл., Эуфилин(капельница), Экспликапс (капельница), неуробекс (уколы и табл.), неуромидин(уколы и табл.),  и др. табл.
Мендранат, и сегодня утром выпил последнюю таблетку нейромультивита.

На что жалуюсь?

По динамике выздоровления могу с уверенностью сказать что самочувствие улучшилось заметно. Потихоньку за месяц моя нога перестала хромать. Увеличивались дистанция хотьбы.  Потихоньку пропадало напряжени в спине. Не давно было больно наклоняться в перед.

Вопрос:
Три дня назад 21 марта 2011 мой знакомый запрыгнул мне на спину в шутку. Для меня это был панический сигнал! Ведь он вести около 60 кг. Небольшого роста. Я сразу подкосил ноги в коленях, чтобы он достал ногами до земли и перенес нагрузку на себя. А я 189 см ростом. Он примерно 160. Напряжения я не испытал в тот момент в спине. Ведь это произошло за 10 секунд, но и того опасно!

Прошло три дня. Эти три дня я испытываю дискомфорт в ногах. В частности в обасти ягодиц сзадней опверхности, и задней поверхности верха бедер. Плюс в спине стоя вернулось напряжение, которое вродебы уже прошло.

Т.е. может быть выздоровление динамически шкалообразно . Типа "два шага вперед, шаг назад" ?????
Потому что я наблюдал у себя временами, когда спина начинает я чувсвтую напражение, ну там много похожу, то на след. день мес назад напрмер тоже было как то влень идти, двигаться. Отлежавался на жестком матрасе.

Опять такое: влень куда то двигаться из-за дискомфорта в спине, ногах. Дискомфорт я могу охарактиризовать свой как напряжение. Просто как будто работал и спина устала. (что делать когда чувствую напряжение в спине? раньше помагало полежать пол часика отдохнуть и сейчас тоже вроде помогает). Кто занимался спортом тот меня поймет. Усталасть такая при которой хочется отдыхать. Так вот после этого его прыжка на мою спину я три дня хочу отдыхать, потому что как только встану полчаса посижу за компьютером или выйду на улицу - чувствую напряжение.


----------

